# problème de son avec TV reliée à mon MacBook



## sergele (29 Mars 2009)

Je viens de relier ma Tv à mon Macbook via le câble "Mini display port DVI Adaptater" et prise TV HDMI. 

Le transfert se fait sans problème au niveau de l'image mais le son ne passe pas via ma Tv mais uniquement via le Mac. 

Je suis allé dans préférences systèmes >> Son >> Sorties >> mais ne retrouve que les haut parleurs du Mac. de plus un petit écran TV est venu se rajouter au dessus de l'écran : la marque de ma tv s'y inscrit mais en "sous brillance", donc je n'y ai pas accès.

D'avance merci pour votre aide


----------



## Matsuto (29 Mars 2009)

la sortie minidisplay ne transporte que l'image. si tu veux le son sur ta tv tu dois la relier via la sortie audio du macbook (mini jack ou optique) regarde quel type d'entree son tu as dans ta tv et ensuite ca ira!


----------



## sergele (29 Mars 2009)

Ai raccordé via câble mini jack sur mon Mac et prise double audio In dans la TV et comme écrit, cela fonctionne admirablement.

Mille fois merci pour ton conseil


----------

